# Yahoo (YHOO)



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Marissa Mayer is going in. Who's going to buy.

In my opinion, she has enough of a reputation to plow through the board and implement the necessary transformation Yahoo, as well as having the respect of the engineers on decisions for them to follow without questioning. 

My cynical side says she's there to allow GOOG to absorb Yahoo easier in the future.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

This could be a good swing trade - buy the rumour and sell on the news. 

They have been showing some EPS surprises to the upside so there may be some upside here to this company that has been tarnished by multiple mis-steps in the recent past. I don't think they can compete with Google in search or ads so they have to compete in a different sphere and that is the challenge for management. Google has even been encroaching on their finance information where they have been strong in the past.

The only thing about Google acquiring Yahoo is that SEC probably won't allow it.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I see a way for google to absorb them if they just eject search division to MSFT. 

Looked through their books. I am very impressed.


----------



## buhhy (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm surprised the stock hasn't reacted positively to the news. Google pretty much does everything Yahoo does, but better, so I'm interested to see what Yahoo can do to upright itself.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah... The more I read, the less enthusiastic I get.
Yahoo's good performance is because of Alibaba. 
Marissa can probably fix problems of talent and the clutter that is yahoo, but what yahoo need is a well engineered product as a core direction.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Has anyone noticed that if you hover your mouse over any holding in your portfolio, it displays the daily stock chart along with headlines. Works for the index too. Also the new editor is supposed to be a player (he editted Bailout Nation by Barry Ritholtz).


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Who in?

This stock has been on a tear this year. A very steep one, wish I had some.

Who retired from this one?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

1sImage said:


> Who in?
> 
> This stock has been on a tear this year. A very steep one, wish I had some.
> 
> Who retired from this one?


I got 300 shares back in 2010 not enough to retire but a nice 80% ROI


----------



## youngdad3 (Jun 29, 2013)

those that bought in 2000 certainly did not retire on it


----------



## Lucida (Sep 22, 2012)

This stocks been going crazy these past few weeks, gaining a % or two pretty almost everyday. With the Alibaba IPO, Yahoo shares should see a decent increase


----------



## Feruk (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm so confused. I thought Yahoo would've died long ago. What's this company do now?


----------



## Lucida (Sep 22, 2012)

Hit new 52 week high today


----------



## Lucida (Sep 22, 2012)

Very interesting article, thoughts? I know there's a very, very small chance of this happening, but maybe Apple could incorporate Yahoo into their products somehow to take on Android/Google?

http://www.valuewalk.com/2013/10/apple-inc-aapl-buy-yahoo/


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

To answer Feruk's question: not much. But they own a sizable chunk of Alibaba, like 33%, a Chinese online store (with worldwide shipping - I've ordered from them before), which is going to IPO at Amazon level valuations. Yahoo Japan is also very successful. Those two likely account for most of Yahoo's valuation. The rest of the business is free. They are going to probably sell all of their Alibaba stake once they go public.


----------



## Lucida (Sep 22, 2012)

Stock is up almost 8% since I last commented, with Ali Baba getting approved to list on NYSE and NASDAQ, YHOO is one step closer to get a crapload of money. I'm going to hold my shares until the AliBaba IPO announcement to see how much of a kick the stock gets.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

The train is leaving the station:

http://www.cnbc.com/id/101997496

Yahoo is about to reap rewards of investment in Alibaba.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Sold YHOO. bought prior to the BABA ipo basically as a proxy for the latter. 

Rumours going around that BABA maybe faking sales to goose the numbers, so the story is getting cloudy. Besides the market is pretty much over heated, overly optimistic so I'm playing it safe and locking in some profit.


----------

